# Google- Council 'taking the pee' after bus station toilets closed - Bridgwater Mercury



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Council 'taking the pee' after bus station toilets closed**Bridgwater Mercury*Here is a selection of your comments: Mouse 23 wrote: â€œSome people suffer *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*; they don't have the time to go marching to the other side of the town to find the loo.â€ JulietBravo wrote: â€œFirst the booking office now the toilets; *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

